# Garage Floor Paint



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Garage Conversion into workshop/Mancave*

Can anyone recommend a decent garage floor paint?


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I've used Johnstone's garage floor paint in grey. Normally around £18 for 2.5ltr.

It has been down 3 years and has lasted pretty well. It hasn't peeled off except for a small contact patch where I'd parked my warm motorcycle tyres after a ride. A common problem with these paints and warm tyres. Normally I'd park the bike on something to prevent this.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

If you use some watered down pva glue before painting it helps with adherence


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I would have a look at Epoxy resin paints. I have just my garage floor in a grey colour.

They are much more durable than standard floor paint.


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok so I’ve gone for Leyland Frigate Floor Paint from Screwfix as wasn’t to bad of a price (£35 for 5 litres). I’m trying to keep the price fairly low at moment as I’ve approximately spent £300 so far on conversion into a decent workshop with still another £500 to go.

I shall post some pics of up to date of how it’s going so far this afternoon.

As it stands though I have painted most of walls so far in Dulex Weathershield Pure Brilliant White Masonry Paint and in still in process of adding 5x Double Sockets at the moment aswell which is I’ll hopefully have all wired in by the weekend. Before Xmas I had boarded out the loft space/eaves of Garage with Chipboard. 

Future stages in within a month is to have basic kitchen units and worktops installed at rear end of garage along with floor painted. After that it will be to have the Ceiling Plasterboarded with 6x IP65 rated downlighters installed which i shall also have the wiring in place for.


----------



## samdavis (Oct 31, 2012)

Bedec acrylic floor paint is very good for the price - but you might struggle to get hold of it in some colours whilst were're in lockdown. :tumbleweed:

Otherwise: Rawlins stuff has a good rep, Wickes own brand floor paint is ok.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

The happy goat said:


> If you use some watered down pva glue before painting it helps with adherence


If you ask at a Johnstons Paint store, they advise against this as the paint is not designed to be applied to a PVA/water mix..


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

You can get proper concrete sealer before you paint. The tin will specify which you should
Use and I would advise doing it as it will help it last longer


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

I used various floor paints in 2 garages over the years, cheap paint and epoxy 2 pack. After a while all peeled under the tyres even though i prepped the floors and used pva.
In the end i bought some plastic interlocking floor tiles and these have been down for maybe 6 years?
I've notice over the last year or so some have started to bend/ buckle near the side door, looking on the website last night it states they can do this in direct sunlight (i leave side door open into sunlight when i'm in there) - DOH now i find out?
So last night i ordered 3m2 of red tiles so i can make a parking outline in the dark green tiles and the tiles i pull up will replace the bent ones (might be able to flatten them out?).
The tiles are great as they are waterproof, easy to click into place, easy to remove, mop clean and every couple of years i split the flooring into 2 and drag it onto the drive and Karcher it 

The tiles if your interested are Plasfloor, each tile is 200mmx200mm and sold in packs of 25 for £14.99. 
http://plasfloor.co.uk/
The great thing is if you move house then you can take them with you


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

c87reed said:


> I've used Johnstone's garage floor paint in grey. Normally around £18 for 2.5ltr.
> 
> It has been down 3 years and has lasted pretty well. It hasn't peeled off except for a small contact patch where I'd parked my warm motorcycle tyres after a ride. A common problem with these paints and warm tyres. Normally I'd park the bike on something to prevent this.


I've used this in my garage too. No dilution just straight onto the concrete. I'm happy with it 2 years down the line.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

New red tiles down. You can see the tyre transfer on the black tiles which is why i put the reds down outside of where the tyres sit now










This is how i started several years ago, the paint is the epoxy 2 part which started to flake off onto the tyres


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks good :thumb:

Is it the image or is the left hand red tile strip wider than the right ?


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

robby71 said:


> I used various floor paints in 2 garages over the years, cheap paint and epoxy 2 pack. After a while all peeled under the tyres even though i prepped the floors and used pva.]


Part of the problems you have encountered comes from the use of PVA.
PVA should never be used between paint and the surface you want to apply it to, it forms a barrier between the surface and the paint when you are actually wanting the paint to penetrate into the surface.
You should always use a thinned down coat first to help the paint absorb into the concrete then unthinned coats on top of that. If you can get hold of a concrete primer then even better.
The main thing you have to consider is that your surface to be painted has to be clean, very clean.
I have spent the last 30 years renovating buildings and never once had to use PVA as a primer for anything but plastering it's a big no.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> Looks good :thumb:
> 
> Is it the image or is the left hand red tile strip wider than the right ?


Yet wider on the drivers side (reverse in) - i wanted 2 strips either side but if i did another on the pass side the tyres would be parked on them which eventually stains - i park more to the pass side to open drivers door wider


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> Looks good :thumb:
> 
> Is it the image or is the left hand red tile strip wider than the right ?


Is this better for you


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Paint will eventually lift/peel, better to wait until you can afford tiles, I've had these down over 10 years now and they are still like new apart from a couple of discoloured tiled where the hot tyres sit


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

robby71 said:


> Is this better for you


Much :lol: :thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

You will like the paint, I had the same as you have bought down for well over 10 years. I have tiles in a second garage, they look nice but I really do prefer the paint. Smooth, very easy to clean and you don't have to bother about chemicals and seepage when changing anti freeze etc. A vehicle once decided to dump LHM fluid over night and it just mopped up. Had it been on tiles it would have taken far longer to clean up.The colour also allows small items to be seen easily as well the odd creepy crawly.

I just freshened it up 3 weeks back with the original tin as a base and two further coats from a new tin I bought last year. It is worth thinning the first coat a little as suggested. 7 days is suggested cure time but it is far better after 14. A clean surface is the key, done right, you don't get peeling etc. It is not always a case of affordability, it is what will work best for you as you use it.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

shine247 said:


>


Are those the Sealey modular storage cupboards ?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Are those the Sealey modular storage cupboards ?


Yes Steve, they are. Quite nice quality, not Snap-on or Craftsman standard but very usable and solid. They take some weight, I have a couple of Jack's stored in them as well as other tools and detailing stuff.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

What's the best thing for filling holes in a concrete floor before painting? Not a full levelling with screed or whatever but where there's a 10p sized chip out it?


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Any of you guys had any experience with big dug workbenches? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> What's the best thing for filling holes in a concrete floor before painting? Not a full levelling with screed or whatever but where there's a 10p sized chip out it?


I used something similar to this to fill cracks in the concrete driveway - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-Soud...109675?hash=item3d19c164ab:g:XqQAAOSwShJXLbFL it contains a grit like substance so while being hard to squeeze out of the tube it sets rock hard :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

robby71 said:


> I used something similar to this to fill cracks in the concrete driveway - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-Soud...109675?hash=item3d19c164ab:g:XqQAAOSwShJXLbFL it contains a grit like substance so while being hard to squeeze out of the tube it sets rock hard :thumb:


Looks spot on, cheers, I've used Soudal adhesives before so will give that a go. :thumb:


----------



## noellesteward (5 mo ago)

potter88 said:


> Ok so I’ve gone for Leyland Frigate Floor Paint from Screwfix as wasn’t to bad of a price (£35 for 5 litres). I’m trying to keep the price fairly low at moment as I’ve approximately spent £300 so far on conversion into a decent workshop with still another £500 to go.
> 
> I shall post some pics of up to date of how it’s going so far this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Hi all,

I'm going to be painting my garage soon, walls are easy enough and I've got the correct masonry paint for that. But I'd like some advice for sorting the floor

It's your typical rough concrete garage floor. Can I just apply heavy duty floor paint to it straight away, or should I apply something first to smooth off the surface?

Google seems to suggest having to level it off first, but then when I read more it sounds like the garage floors are in a much worse state than mine. Others say you can paint directly

It doesn't have to be a perfect finish, it's ultimately a gym in there with lots of machines and a couple of racks so it's not like I need a showroom finish

Thanks


----------



## noellesteward (5 mo ago)

noellesteward said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm going to be painting my garage soon, walls are easy enough and I've got the correct masonry paint for that. But I'd like some advice for sorting the floor
> 
> ...


no response to this


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

I got fed up painting the floor and bought some of the soft tiles from Halfords that interlock , great underfoot and miles better than painting the floor imo. At the time I think it cost me about £80 to do a 6mtx3mt garage and I had a few spare. Amazon probably do similar , I think there about 600mm x 600mm each tile. If you use your garage as a gym too it will be a far nicer place to be. ComFy Mat Gym Flooring Mat, Foam Exercise Mats, Interlocking Puzzle EVA Floor Tiles, Non slip Rubber Cushion For Home Workout, Bonus Adhesives,24"X24"(60x60cm) https://amzn.eu/d/a7XQp7L


----------



## noellesteward (5 mo ago)

@Citromark thank you so much for your suggestion and response


----------

